# Need help with marauder options



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

So I just picked up 60 marauders for $70 (CAD) and now I'm wondering what is the best way to equip them. I'm really tossed up between great weapons and flails. I know flails are great on the charge or receiving a charge but they aren't going to fare to well in subsequent rounds of combat. And great weapons always strike last but strength 5 marauders all the time sounds like fun. What do you guys think is the best?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Just give them flails. They're running naked dudes, and they're cheap. They're a support element in the army, at the end of the day-- your bread and butter unit is still the Warriors of Chaos themselves. A unit with flails does its damage in a round of combat (which, under 8th, isn't trivial-- that's a bunch of S5 attacks), either wins combat (in which case, we're good to go, right?) or loses, but by doing so, places an enemy unit in a position where your warriors are in an advantageous position to charge. More importantly, keeping the Marauders cheap lets you bring more Warriors, which are just plain better.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree with flails, as your armor will never top 5+ (6+ with GW) you need to strike sooner in the combat round. Fully half the armies in the WH world have the same or worse init as a marauder which means that you will get to strike with more models if you bring flails (or that you can kill off some of the enemy before loosing the models). I guess it mostly depends on how many you want to field.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

2 units of 30 with flails and mark of khorne run forward if they all get there then you dish out 40 s5 ws4 attacks going at the same time or before most armys bar elves and warriors


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

In 8th edition I'm thinking Marauders with Mark of Slaneesh and HW/Shield is the way to go. In units of 40. Big units seem to be the 8th edition way.


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

i agree with cheese  mark of knrone and blocks of 30 are nasty uke: also ws4 means you will hit alot of enemy units on 3's :shok: 

Creon mark of slaneesh is not as effective anymore, fear has been nerfed  and terror causes a panic test meaning allso chaos unit snow re-roll "terror" tests unless i am mistaken :grin: Just my opinion :grin:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Fear and Terror are *pah!* in the new system. PANIC, on the other hand, can roll your army, even with rerolls, and being immune to that is a GOOD thing!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

If you want to really take advantage of MoK and flails you need to go at least 40, 30 will get shot to the point that horde is pointless anyway.

MoN or MoT will keep your marauders around far longer if you want to use them as a speed bump unit, as no matter what marauders are never going to be super killy. The MoT is good at giving you a 5++ which can really take the steam out of a horde attack


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree, with HW/Shield now giving a 6+ ward and MoT specifying that it will improve an existing ward by one point that gives you 5+ armor, (light armor shield) and a 5+ ward. not going to stop everything but better than nothing. Also makes them handy against high strength attacks as the ward will never get modified.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go for flails and MOK if you want them to dish out damage, Great weapons are a waste on unarmoured units and even more of a waste on units with initiative 4.
If you want them as a blocking unit then sheilds and MOT is the way to go a good compromise would be flail and MON both defensive units could still tear apart most basic infantry and would have a chance against the elite stuff.


----------

